# She ran off 2 1/2 hrs later ? "Slow mo"



## BowanaLee (Sep 28, 2014)

I shot her at 4:30 and waited in tree a couple hrs. Reviewed the tape and was celebrating.  Checked my arrow and it didn't look as good as expected.  About 7:00 I jumped her so I went home and I'm waiting until about 10:00. It started raining about 8:00. Its going to rain a lot more early morning. I let my dog run while I was hunting. I know he's wore out, he walked slow to his food bowl.  There was good blood where it was bedded but it was real dark red.  Dang tough deer. I know its a tad back but that shots killed plenty before. Its about 9:30 and the rains slacking up. Wish me luck !


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck, man. Hopefully yours turns out better than my buck last weekend. That's a dead deer, you can find her.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 28, 2014)

If she's bled good to the bed and bled good at jump.she won't go to far.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hopefully you get her but she was quartering to some dropped I believe that's a lost deer


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like a good shot to me , go find your venison.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 28, 2014)

I think you will pick her up.  Great footage as usual.  Good luck on the trail tonight.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 28, 2014)

Check out the pics I just put in my post here for a little encouragement

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=818540

I say dead deer. ...but the rain might keep you from finding her.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck brother and let us know. Maybe the rain will hold off for you, looks like a dead deer to me.


----------



## supernube (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like a great shot.  I don't see how she'd make it 30 yards.  It looks like a double lung/low so there should have been a great bloodtrail.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 28, 2014)

Unless I am being fooled by the camera angle versus the shooter angle it appears from the arrow coming it at the left and the dead log being extreme angle that deer is slightly quartered to the shooter. If this is the case the arrow was back some and may have been a low gut shot I don't know. Sure hope he found her been awhile now


----------



## brian lee (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee that looked to be a good hit brother. Only downfall would be the rain. Any luck finding her?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just when I deleted the "it ain't fair thread".


----------



## steph30030 (Sep 29, 2014)

Looked like a kill shot to me! Hope u found her!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, were finally back. I'll give you all the details after I get some sleep.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 29, 2014)

A deer hit like that will normally go around 200 yards and lay down.  If you wait 6 hours before you look for them, they will normally be dead in their bed when you get there.  If you look earlier than that, you may jump them and they can run for miles.


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like it could be a one lung hit due to angle or a low liver...Those can be tough to track sometimes.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2014)

She looks like she dropped 4 or 5 inches before the arrow got to her.  Still, she should be dead somewhere.


----------



## Strickland1984a (Sep 29, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Just when I deleted the "it ain't fair thread".



Lol. I wondered where it went.  Looks like more buzzard food to me but good luck.hope he gets it


----------



## rvick (Sep 29, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> A deer hit like that will normally go around 200 yards and lay down.  If you wait 6 hours before you look for them, they will normally be dead in their bed when you get there.  If you look earlier than that, you may jump them and they can run for miles.



absolutely, & a good tracking dog will go straight to a deer shot like that, especially after a good rain washes the blood into the ground. no need to lose that deer. good luck, hope you get her


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Sep 29, 2014)

To me, it looks like you're back and low. And when I say low, I mean low enough that you missed the lungs. I agree with the earlier comment of quartering to as well, which makes it a little worse. I would definitely say she's dead, but I think she went a ways. I agree with getting the dog. The blood is going to get spotty if the guts end up plugging the hole up, therefore making recovery that much harder and longer


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 29, 2014)

No doubt a dead deer.  Likely a one lung and a bit of the gut.  All about being able to recover now.  Sucks it rained and you bumped her.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2014)

I now have doubts about those threads saying "I shot that deer perfect and it just ran off." 
Looks can be deceiving and what you think you saw wasn't what you saw. The deer was slightly quartered away from me. It came out low and tighter to the shoulder on the other side. How it ran that far, I'll never know. I guess its one of those shots that went between everything but still got enough.
At 10:00 last night in the rain we put the dog on the blood where I jumped it.  The dog took off at a good pace but I guess we passed it in the thicket about 150 yds out. Man it was thick ! Returned and started over slower. My sons good eyes found about the only rained out blood under the dogs nose. We split up and I found it helping the dog eliminate some covered area. It took all 3 of us but we found her dead. 
That was one tough deer !


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 29, 2014)

Good deal Lee.  Glad you didn't give up!  Looks like you and Charlie both slept in a good bit this morning.

Glad to see those Firenocks getting some air time too.  Much easier to track your arrow on the video with them.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 29, 2014)

Good deal, I knew we'd see you with that deer . It didn't look like that bad of a shot, and it still doesn't . How far did she end up going?


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> Good deal Lee.  Glad you didn't give up!  Looks like you and Charlie both slept in a good bit this morning.
> 
> Glad to see those Firenocks getting some air time too.  Much easier to track your arrow on the video with them.


 That dang ole Charlie ran rabbits in the back yard all day and then deer at night. He was walking mighty slow. 


satchmo said:


> Good deal, I knew we'd see you with that deer . It didn't look like that bad of a shot, and it still doesn't . How far did she end up going?



All together Id say around 250 yds. Thats one tough deer. We got her though !  ...Take care buddy.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 29, 2014)

What broadhead? 

Cant believe she made it that far. Thats why I try to blow through one, if not both shoulders on every shot. 

It looks like you may have caught the Pyloric Artery. Good job on the recovery!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd bet anything you got liver on the entry side, and the back of the lung(possibly) on the exit.  A deer's lungs are very far forward, more so than a lot of guys think.  

Everyone should go take a look at NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal's doe in the bowhunting challenge he just entered.  Shot is very far forward, and all lungs.  I've shot a couple of deer too far back that looked good, but were liver.  I've been trying to make an effort to shoot them closer to the shoulder or shoulder pocket.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 29, 2014)

Good job lee glad I was wrong.. Heck of an effort glad you got the ole girl


----------



## brian lee (Sep 29, 2014)

Great job Lee........ That'll show the naysayers that a little bit of hard work & respect to the animal, that they can be found with a bow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 29, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Cant believe she made it that far. Thats why I try to blow through one, if not both shoulders on every shot.





Kris87 said:


> I'd bet anything you got liver on the entry side, and the back of the lung(possibly) on the exit.  A deer's lungs are very far forward, more so than a lot of guys think.
> 
> Everyone should go take a look at NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal's doe in the bowhunting challenge he just entered.  Shot is very far forward, and all lungs.  I've shot a couple of deer too far back that looked good, but were liver.  I've been trying to make an effort to shoot them closer to the shoulder or shoulder pocket.




I'm thinking more and more like this.  I stuck one just a touch back on Friday AM and had issues finding...but finally did.  Probably missed lungs by 2-3 inches.  Just a little low and a little back.  With the bows today pushing huge KE numbers, I think the odds of no penetration are greatly diminished.


----------



## bukhuntr (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee looking at the video she wasn't quartered away, if anything, slightly to.  Looks like the arrow deflected on the rib sending it forward.  You can see the arrow change direction in the video.  Good recovery, it still looked like a perfect shot.  Amazed she went that far.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 29, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm thinking more and more like this.  I stuck one just a touch back on Friday AM and had issues finding...but finally did.  Probably missed lungs by 2-3 inches.  Just a little low and a little back.  With the bows today pushing huge KE numbers, I think the odds of no penetration are greatly diminished.



The last two deer I shot, one buck from last season, and one doe from this season, I shot through the shoulder muscles.  The buck I actually hit through both muscles, and the doe I shot quartering away and it came out the shoulder muscle.  So hear me out...I'm shooting 70# with a 460gr arrow.  Its heavy and decently fast.  I didn't get full passthroughs on either.  I did get two holes, but the arrow didn't come out.  Both deer went less than 40 yards.  I shot the buck with a Ramcat(arguably one of the best penetrating heads) and the doe with a Bipolar.  Now I know every deer is different when hit, but both of those were two of the shorter two lung hits I've had.  I'm obviously a fan of that shot.  

Granted, hit plenty of deer through both lungs through the ribs, and that shot can't be beat either, but I feel like you risk hitting one back with that shot more.  I like em closer to the shoulder pocket.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 29, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> The last two deer I shot, one buck from last season, and one doe from this season, I shot through the shoulder muscles.  The buck I actually hit through both muscles, and the doe I shot quartering away and it came out the shoulder muscle.  So hear me out...I'm shooting 70# with a 460gr arrow.  Its heavy and decently fast.  I didn't get full passthroughs on either.  I did get two holes, but the arrow didn't come out.  Both deer went less than 40 yards.  I shot the buck with a Ramcat(arguably one of the best penetrating heads) and the doe with a Bipolar.  Now I know every deer is different when hit, but both of those were two of the shorter two lung hits I've had.  I'm obviously a fan of that shot.
> 
> Granted, hit plenty of deer through both lungs through the ribs, and that shot can't be beat either, but I feel like you risk hitting one back with that shot more.  I like em closer to the shoulder pocket.



I hear ya....I'd rather deal with a busted arrow or broadhead and have a short retrieval than risk losing a deer.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 29, 2014)

Im glad you found her Lee , good job on the tracking, congrats.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, nobody's perfect, not even me.  I tried to hit a 6:00 ten. (3-D talk) Sometimes you hit, where you hit ? 
At 50 lbs I don't think its wise to bang through the shoulders. No doubt it works and other times, you gotta do what ya gotta do. 
I'm glad it worked out. If I had to do it all over again, I'm aiming for that 6:00 ten again.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, I was using Innerloc 3 blade 100 gr mechanicals. Very similar to spitfires.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 29, 2014)

Should been using  bi polars lol j/k


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 29, 2014)

I just don't get it on this one. I can't understand not getting a double lung here. Kris's guess is mine but many times a one lung liver hit will put em down quickly. I'm a fan of the hammering through that front leg as well as long as the shot is under the scapula. It absolutely hammers them and they turn into a bull dozer for 35 yds before losing steam. Definitely didn't look that marginal to me.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad you found her


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Strange things happen when you're shooting at living, breathing tissue.  I made what I remember being an almost identical shot to this one and I got nothing but liver.  I watched the doe run about 60 yards and stand and look back in my direction.  After 3-4 minutes, her back legs started to quiver and she finally got weak and laid down.  After no more than 15 minutes, she bled out.  I watched the whole thing in my binoculars.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 29, 2014)

WTG 1/2 partner!


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 29, 2014)

I hit my deer basically in the pocket. And post mortem showed top of both lungs. He went 150yds with a trail I had to crawl on to find blood. I'm calling you got diaphragm and liver. The deer I put in the challenge last year was hit identical. He ran 90yds laid up. Jumped 50mins later. I backed out went and got dinner 2hrs came back 150yds later there he was. Identical shot.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 29, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Oh, I was using Innerloc 3 blade 100 gr mechanicals. Very similar to spitfires.



bowanna i've been watching your vids for a while, and my hat's off. you're a bad dude. you wont catch me giving you any advice about bowhunting- ever. there's two lessons here. it was a little far back, so you said, "sometimes you hit where you hit". even bowanna, the dude that stacks up deer and pokes squirrels while running his own cameras practically under the airport. and the way yal hung in there and found her anyway even though she ran 7 miles and the blood trail rained out. like i said. hats off bowanna. youre the real deal man.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow!   Tough deer yes


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 29, 2014)

dixiecutter said:


> bowanna i've been watching your vids for a while, and my hat's off. you're a bad dude. you wont catch me giving you any advice about bowhunting- ever. there's two lessons here. it was a little far back, so you said, "sometimes you hit where you hit". even bowanna, the dude that stacks up deer and pokes squirrels while running his own cameras practically under the airport. and the way yal hung in there and found her anyway even though she ran 7 miles and the blood trail rained out. like i said. hats off bowanna. youre the real deal man.



Easy now, if my head swells up any bigger, my hats wont fit any more.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 29, 2014)

i'm a fan. just sayin........


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2014)

dixiecutter said:


> bowanna i've been watching your vids for a while, and my hat's off. you're a bad dude. you wont catch me giving you any advice about bowhunting- ever. there's two lessons here. it was a little far back, so you said, "sometimes you hit where you hit". even bowanna, the dude that stacks up deer and pokes squirrels while running his own cameras practically under the airport. and the way yal hung in there and found her anyway even though she ran 7 miles and the blood trail rained out. like i said. hats off bowanna. youre the real deal man.


^^^THIS^^^
Congrats!!  So glad you found her! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Doubletrouble (Sep 29, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Just when I deleted the "it ain't fair thread".



What now ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats on the bow doe success Bowanna.  Way to stay after it.  Surprising how strong survival instincts are for whitetails even after a good shot like yours when they go so far for so long. Thanks for the great news update of ya'll finding it.  Had a blast with your fine slow-mo short video of the shot.


----------



## treehugger49 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice goin', and a superb effort in the recovery. Goes to show ya, nothing's guaranteed in bowhunting.


----------



## rvick (Oct 1, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I now have doubts about those threads saying "I shot that deer perfect and it just ran off."
> Looks can be deceiving and what you think you saw wasn't what you saw.
> 
> Congrats, Lee, most of the deer that I am called out to track are "shot perfect & the biggest deer in the world". One hunter walked up to his "dead" deer & when it jumped up he said he stabbed it in the heart. When we found the deer after a long tracking job, there was a knife wound in the deer's neck. I asked him if the deer's heart was in it's neck & he just said "heat of the moment, heat of the moment". We never did find his knife.


----------

